
Mob Protests in Germany Show New Strength of the Far Right - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/30/world/europe/germany-neo-nazi-protests-chemnitz.html
======
Anita_kiss
Politicians and police have simply done absolutely nothing but ignore problems
and spread lies instead.

The laws that we put in place have also been ignored. People that have been
confirmed to be extremely dangerous have been allowed to enter the country
(Sami A.)

Others have been allowed to stay despite entering the country illegally and
being criminal.

The government put in extra effort to bring child murderers back into the
country.(Ali bashir)

Government Tv station decides not to report on the murder of a doctor.

Whatever it has been about before. Most of the anger now comes from the states
inability or unwillingness to do anything.

What is the government good for if it simply fails to enforce its own laws?

------
goupy
The only thing I learnt from this story is the NYTimes has no idea what's
happening in Germany.

